# energy-intensive, energy-inefficient & ενεργοβόρος, ενεργειοβόρος



## nickel (Feb 2, 2011)

Πολλές απορίες· να δω αν θα τις θυμηθώ όλες.

Στα ελληνικά έχουμε δύο νεολογισμούς (δεν τους έχουν ακόμα τα λεξικά): *ενεργειοβόρος* και *ενεργοβόρος*. Ο πρώτος είναι ο σωστά σχηματισμένος αφού έχουμε _ενέργεια_ + -_βορος_. Ο δεύτερος είναι ο διαδεδομένος, με δεκαπλάσια ευρήματα. Ακόμα και στην ΕΕ, όπου χρησιμοποιούν πολύ τον πρώτο, δεκαπλάσιες είναι οι σελίδες με _ενεργοβόρος_. (1) Στην περίπτωση τού _ενεργοβόρος_, θα πούμε ότι έχουμε λάθος ή απλοποίηση; (2) Επενδύουμε στο καθωσπρέπει ή στο διαδεδομένο;

Ο όρος *ενεργοβόρος* / *ενεργειοβόρος* χρησιμοποιείται για να αποδώσει δύο (τουλάχιστον) όρους σε μεταφράσεις που είδα: (α) *energy-intensive* και (β) *energy-inefficient*.

Στη Wikipedia υπάρχει σελίδα για *energy intensity*. Βλέπω ότι αυτό μεταφράζεται _ένταση ενέργειας_, οπότε αναπόφευκτα και το επίθετο ενίοτε αποδίδεται με τη φράση _έντασης ενέργειας_, π.χ. _βιομηχανίες ή τεχνολογίες (υψηλής) έντασης ενέργειας_. Προφανώς η μονολεκτική απόδοση είναι... λιγότερο ενεργοβόρος. (3) Να θεωρήσουμε ότι και τους δύο αγγλικούς όρους είναι καλό να τους αποδίδουμε με το επίθετο _ενεργοβόρος_;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 2, 2011)

Προτιμώ το ενεργοβόρος --αν πρέπει να θεωρήσουμε ότι προέρχεται από απλοποίηση, κανένα πρόβλημα.
Energy-intensive και energy-inefficient είναι τόσο διαφορετικές έννοιες που μου φαίνεται αδιανόητο να μην έχουν διαφορετική απόδοση. Και, αφού έχουμε ένταση κεφαλαίου και ένταση εργασίας, γιατί όχι ένταση ενέργειας;


----------



## nickel (Feb 2, 2011)

Δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς πόσο όμοια έχουμε σκεφτεί.
Αλλά ας μην επηρεάζω τους άλλους.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 2, 2011)

1. Το _ενεργειοβόρος_ υπάρχει στο ΕΛΝΕΓ, όπου επισημαίνεται ότι το παραγωγικό πρόθημα για τη λέξη _ενέργεια_ είναι το _*ενεργειο*_- (πρβλ. _ενεργειοκρατία_, _ενεργειόμετρο_).

2. Τα αγγλ. λεξικά λένε ότι το _energy-consuming_ είναι συνώνυμο του _strenuous_, αλλά η συντριπτική πλειονότητα των διαδικτυακών ευρημάτων και το Webster's Online δείχνουν ότι αποτελεί το πραγματικό αντίστοιχο του ελλην. _ενεργειοβόρος_.


----------



## nickel (Feb 2, 2011)

Zazula said:


> 2. Τα αγγλ. λεξικά λένε ότι το _energy-consuming_ είναι συνώνυμο του _strenuous_, αλλά η συντριπτική πλειονότητα των διαδικτυακών ευρημάτων και το Webster's Online δείχνουν ότι αποτελεί το πραγματικό αντίστοιχο του ελλην. _ενεργειοβόρος_.


Έτσι που το λες, δημιουργείς ένα τέταρτο ερώτημα, που δεν ήταν στις προθέσεις μου: (4) Αν έχω _ενεργοβόρο_ ή _ενεργειοβόρο βιομηχανία_ στο ελληνικό μου, να προτιμήσω _energy-intensive industry_ (565.000 ευρήματα) στο αγγλικό μου ή το πραγματικό αντίστοιχο _energy-consuming_ (48.800 ευρήματα);


----------



## Cadmian (Feb 2, 2011)

Κι εμένα μ'αρέσει το ενεργοβόρος, μου φαίνεται δύσκολο να παρεξηγηθεί. Νομίζω ότι είναι και αρκετά παλιό.

To energy-intensive μπορεί ν' αποδοθεί με το περιφραστικότερο *υψηλής ενεργειακής κατανάλωσης*, ενώ το ενεργειακά ανεπαρκής φαίνεται καλή εναλλακτική για το energy-inefficient.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Feb 2, 2011)

Συμφωνώ με τον Δρ ότι το energy-intensive και το energy-inefficient έχουν διαφορετική σημασία.
Το energy-intensive, όπως λέει επίσης ο δόκτωρ, κάνει -ίσως καταχρηστικά- παρέα με το δίδυμο capital-intensive και labour-intensive για τα οποία σε γενικές γραμμές έχει επικρατήσει το έντασης-κεφαλαίου και έντασης-εργασίας (γαλλικά: à forte intensité de capital και à forte intensité de travail). Το capital-intensive και το labour-intensive χρησιμοποιούνται για να δείξουν, είτε σε μακροοικονομική κλίμακα, οπότε μιλάμε για παραγωγικούς κλάδους/βιομηχανίες/οικονομίες, είτε σπανιότερα σε μικροοικονομική κλίμακα, οπότε μιλάμε για επιχειρήσεις, *το ποσοστό συμμετοχής του αντίστοιχου παραγωγικού συντελεστή (εργασία ή κεφάλαιο) στην παραγωγή. *

Πχ η αυτοκινητοβιομηχανία είναι κλάδος έντασης κεφαλαίου, ενώ η υφαντουργία είναι έντασης εργασίας. Έρχεται λοιπόν και η ενέργεια παρεούλα με τους άλλους παραγωγικούς συντελεστές και έχουμε αυτό το αριστούργημα, το energy-intensive, όταν θα μπορούσαμε κάλλιστα να αρκεστούμε στο ξεκάθαρο energy-consuming. (Εδώ κολλάει το "ίσως καταχρηστικά" που έγραψα πιο πάνω). Γνώμη μου λοιπόν είναι ότι επιλέγουμε ανάλογα με το συγκείμενο. Αν το κείμενό μας είναι έχει μακροοικονομική ανάλυση και ειδικά αν έχουμε μαζί και τα άλλα δύο -intensive, βάζουμε έντασης ενέργειας. Εάν μιλάμε για κάποιο μηχάνημα ή μεμονωμένα για μια επιχείρηση, ή ακόμα και για έναν κλάδο και δεν μας ενδιαφέρει η *συμμετοχή της ενέργειας στην παραγωγή* σε σύγκριση με άλλους παραγωγικούς συντελεστές, τότε μια χαρά πάει το ενεργοβόρος. Νομίζω ότι με την ίδια λογική λειτουργούμε και αντίστροφα.

Τέλος, να πω ότι, μπορεί να μην μας αρέσει το "έντασης" γιατί αποτελεί κατά λέξη μετάφραση και δεν είναι και πολύ διάφανο το νόημα, αλλά έχει ήδη καθιερωθεί και -επιπλέον- έχουμε και νέους όρους, όπως το "έντασης γνώσης", πχ "οικονομία έντασης γνώσης"


----------



## sarant (Feb 2, 2011)

Το "ενεργοβόρος" το θεωρώ απόλυτα καθιερωμένο -το είχαμε στο Πολυτεχνείο πριν από 30 χρόνια σχεδόν.


----------



## nickel (Feb 2, 2011)

Καθώς το νήμα αποκτά ενδιαφέρουσες παραφυάδες, να καταθέσω κάποιες αποδόσεις με το _-intensive_ από το teleterm (πρόσθεσα ενωτικά):

capital-intensive = έντασης κεφαλαίου
computational-intensive = υπολογιστικά εντατικός
information-intensive = εντατικός από πλευράς πληροφοριών
labour-intensive area = περιοχή έντασης εργασίας
labour-intensive parts = μέρη που απαιτούν έντονο μόχθο
processing-intensive parameter = επεξεργασιοβαρής παράμετρος
software-intensive system = λογισμικά εντατικό σύστημα, σύστημα έντασης λογισμικού

Σχόλια:

Βλέπουμε κι εδώ κάποιες φράσεις με γενικές, από τα καθιερωμένα «έντασης κεφαλαίου» και «έντασης εργασίας» ως το «έντασης λογισμικού«.
Δεν μου αρέσει η απόδοση _εντατικός_. Καταλαβαίνω τα _εντατικά μαθήματα_, αλλά με την παράμετρο παρέα, με το «ως προς» του, καλύτερα ταιριάζει το «απαιτητικός»: _υπολογιστικά απαιτητικός, απαιτητικός από πλευράς πληροφοριών_.
Για κάποιον ανεξήγητο λόγο μού άρεσε το _επεξεργασιοβαρής_. Να, έφτιαξα κιόλας την παρέα του: _εργασιοβαρής, κεφαλαιοβαρής, ενεργειοβαρής_.


----------



## Themis (Feb 3, 2011)

Συμφωνώ με τους προλαλήσαντες ότι το ενεργοβόρος είναι καθιερωμένο από παλιά και χρησιμοποιείται χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα.

Συμφωνώ διαφωνώντας με τον Ζάζουλα: Ναι, θα ήταν πολύ λογικό να έχει συνδεθεί το ενεργοβόρος με το energy consuming. Όχι, στην πραγματικότητα ενεργοβόρος είναι energy intensive. To energy consuming, αν δεν υπάρχει άλλος προσδιορισμός, είναι λίγο, ενώ το ελληνικό ενεργοβόρος όχι. Εγώ π.χ. έχω συναντήσει, σε κείμενο περί εξοικονόμησης ενέργειας, τις συσκευές που καταναλώνουν ενέργεια (έστω και ελάχιστη), και φυσικά τις έλεγαν energy consuming. Ό,τι κι αν ισχύει ετυμολογικά, ο ενεργοβόρος υποδηλώνει *μεγάλη* κατανάλωση ενέργειας.

Συμφωνώ με την Ολ ότι το σχήμα "έντασης Χ" είναι πια απαράκαμπτο. Όχι ότι δεν μου σπάει τα νεύρα όταν προηγείται γενική, αλλά έστω και σαν δεύτερη λύση πρέπει να υπάρχει παντού.

Για το ενεργειακό efficiency/inefficiency, πρέπει να ληφθεί υπόψη το απολύτως καθιερωμένο ενεργειακή *απόδοση*, εξού και ενεργειακά αποδοτικός.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 3, 2011)

nickel said:


> (1) Στην περίπτωση τού _ενεργοβόρος_, θα πούμε ότι έχουμε λάθος ή απλοποίηση;
> 
> (2) Επενδύουμε στο καθωσπρέπει ή στο διαδεδομένο;
> 
> (3) Να θεωρήσουμε ότι και τους δύο αγγλικούς όρους [ΣτΖ: *energy-intensive* και *energy-inefficient*] είναι καλό να τους αποδίδουμε με το επίθετο _ενεργοβόρος_;


Ας επιχειρήσω κι εγώ να δώσω καμιάν απάντηση:

(1) Πιστεύω ότι θα πούμε πως ο τύπος _ενεργοβόρος_ ήταν λανθασμένη κατασκευή, πιθανόν υπό την επίδραση του _ενεργο_- στο _ενεργοποιώ_ (το οποίο όμως είναι από το _ενεργός_ κι όχι από την _ενέργεια_), η οποία εδραιώθηκε και χρησιμοποιείται στο γενικό λεξιλόγιο σε πολύ μεγαλύτερο βαθμό απ' ό,τι η ορθότερη κατασκευή (δηλ. ο τύπος _ενεργειοβόρος_), αποτελώντας άλλη μια περίπτωση ζεύγους σαν τα _σειριακός_ και _σειραϊκός_.

(2) Πρόκειται για μία από τις σχετικά σπάνιες (για τα δεδομένα τής ορογραφίας — καθότι η θεωρητική δομή πάνω στην οποία βασίζεται η Ορολογία υπαγορεύει την αποφυγή τους) περιπτώσεις δύο όρων που μπορούν να θεωρηθούν πλήρως ισοδύναμοι (και μάλιστα προτείνω να θεωρηθούν, από ορολογική άποψη, αλλόμορφα για να γίνει η ζωή μας απλούστερη). Ο λόγος που με κάνει να το υποστηρίζω αυτό (κι όχι λ.χ. να πω να είναι ο ορθά σχηματισμένος τύπος ο προτιμώμενος και ο έτερος να είναι δευτερεύων) είναι το γεγονός ότι και ο τύπος _ενεργοβόρος_ χρησιμοποιείται ήδη στις Τεχνικές Οδηγίες τού ΤΕΕ (ΤΟΤΕΕ) που καλούνται να εφαρμόσουν στην πράξη τις σχετικές προδιαγραφές τού ΕΛΟΤ, και στον Κανονισμό για την Ενεργειακή Αποδοτικότητα των Κτιρίων (ΚΕΝΑΚ) κ.α. Επομένως μπορούμε να δεχτούμε:
energy-consuming [_energy_] = ενεργοβόρος, ενεργειοβόρος (VAR).​(3) Εάν το κείμενό σου δεν απαιτεί ορολογική ακρίβεια, μπορείς να τους πεις όπως νομίζεις (αναλαμβάνοντας φυσικά και το βάρος τής επιλογής τής ορολογικής ισοδυναμίας). Ωστόσο σε τεχνικά και επιστημονικά κείμενα, καθώς και σε ορολογικές βάσεις και θεματικά γλωσσάρια ισχύει η ορολογική αρχή «ένας όρος για μία έννοια». Και καθότι οι όροι _energy-intensive_ και _energy-inefficient_ περιγράφουν άλλες έννοιες, δεν μπορούν να αποδοθούν με το _ενεργοβόρος_.



nickel said:


> (4) Αν έχω _ενεργοβόρο_ ή _ενεργειοβόρο βιομηχανία_ στο ελληνικό μου, να προτιμήσω _energy-intensive industry_ (565.000 ευρήματα) στο αγγλικό μου ή το πραγματικό αντίστοιχο _energy-consuming_ (48.800 ευρήματα);


(4) Ισχύει ό,τι είπα και στο (3) παραπάνω: Εξαρτάται από το είδος τού κειμένου. Έτσι, αν πρόκειται για ένα γενικό κείμενο όπου εσύ αντιλαμβάνεσαι πως οι προθέσεις είναι να δοθεί κακόσημη χροιά στον όρο _ενεργοβόρος_, μπορείς π.χ. να γράψεις _high energy-consuming_ (πρόκειται για την ανάλογη περίπτωση όπου ενίοτε το _global warming_ αποδίδεται _υπερθέρμανση_, για να χρωματιστεί κακόσημα, κι όχι απλώς _θέρμανση_). Εάν από την άλλη πιστεύεις ότι το κοινό σου δεν θα παρεξηγήσει τη βασική λειτουργία τού όρου _energy-intensive _(που είναι να αντιπαραβάλλει την ένταση ενέργειας με άλλες παραμέτρους), μπορείς να καταφύγεις και σε αυτόν (εγώ προσωπικά δεν θα το έκανα, πάντως). Αλλά το _energy-inefficient_ (δηλ. _ενεργειακά μη αποδοτικός_) είναι σε κάθε περίπτωση αλλού γι' αλλού, αν κληθεί να αποδώσει το _ενεργοβόρος_. Και θα έλεγα να κάνεις κάτι και για τον τίτλο τού νήματος (είναι σαν να αποδεχόμαστε την αντιστοιχία, μακριαπομάς :)).



nickel said:


> Για κάποιον ανεξήγητο λόγο μού άρεσε το _επεξεργασιοβαρής_. Να, έφτιαξα κιόλας την παρέα του: _εργασιοβαρής, κεφαλαιοβαρής, ενεργειοβαρής_.


Κι εμένα μου άρεσε (πάντα μιλώντας για το _intensive_). Κι έχει ήδη περάσει στην προδιαγραφή ΕΛΟΤ ETS 300 795. Αλλά τα υπόλοιπα -_βαρής_ που έχουμε δεν αποδίδουν το _intensive_, κι αυτό ίσως και να είναι ένα ζήτημα.



Themis said:


> Ναι, θα ήταν πολύ λογικό να έχει συνδεθεί το ενεργοβόρος με το energy consuming. Όχι, στην πραγματικότητα ενεργοβόρος είναι energy intensive. To energy consuming, αν δεν υπάρχει άλλος προσδιορισμός, είναι λίγο, ενώ το ελληνικό ενεργοβόρος όχι. Εγώ π.χ. έχω συναντήσει, σε κείμενο περί εξοικονόμησης ενέργειας, τις συσκευές που καταναλώνουν ενέργεια (έστω και ελάχιστη), και φυσικά τις έλεγαν energy consuming. Ό,τι κι αν ισχύει ετυμολογικά, ο ενεργοβόρος υποδηλώνει *μεγάλη* κατανάλωση ενέργειας.



Θέμη, να με συγχωρείς αλλά προβαίνεις σε μια σύνδεση με βάση κείμενα που δεν ανταποκρίνονται σε αυστηρά ορολογικά κριτήρια η οποία οδηγεί σε μια γενίκευση που τελικά δεν ισχύει. Έχουμε συνηθίσει την κατεξοχήν κακόσημη χρήση τής λέξης _ενεργοβόρος_, οπότε το _energy-consuming _μάς φαντάζει λίγο. Τα πράγματα ωστόσο δεν είναι έτσι, για τους ακόλουθους λόγους:
Ας πάρουμε τον παράλληλο σχηματισμό, ο οποίος πιθανότατα αποτέλεσε και τη βάση έμπνευσης για τον όρο _ενεργ(ει)οβόρος_: τη λέξη _χρονοβόρος_. Ο _χρονοβόρος_ βασίστηκε στο προϋπάρχον σχήμα των _αιμοβόρος_, _σαρκοβόρος_ κλπ προκειμένου να αποδώσει, ως μεταφραστικό δάνειο, το αγγλ. _time-consuming_. Ερωτώ: Έχουμε παραδείγματα όπου το _χρονοβόρος_ (ή το ισοδύναμό του, το _time-consuming_) να ΜΗΝ χρησιμοποιείται για να δείξει ότι κάτι παίρνει ΠΟΛΥ χρόνο; Στο _time-consuming_ ενυπάρχει η έννοια και της υπερβολής (sth requiring much time) και της σπατάλης (sth wasting much time). Σε τι λοιπόν έγκειται η αδυναμία τού _ΧYZ-consuming_ να δείξει και το κακόσημο του πράγματος, όπως συμβαίνει και στο ελληνικό _ΧΨΩ-βόρος_;
Διατυπώθηκε το επιχείρημα ότι, εφόσον έχει καταγραφεί μη κακόσημη (δηλ. μη αναγόμενη σε υπερβολή ή σπατάλη) χρήση για το αγγλ. _energy-consuming_, αυτομάτως είναι αδύνατη η αμφιμονοσήμαντη συσχέτισή του με το _ενεργοβόρος_, επειδή υποστηρίζεται πως το δεύτερο είναι αμιγώς και πάντα κακόσημο (δηλ. δηλωτικό υπερβολής ή σπατάλης). Θα μου επιτρέψετε να μιλήσω για τον χώρο τής ορολογίας και των εξειδικευμένων κειμένων όπου η ορογραφία και οι σχετικές με αυτήν συμβάσεις είναι υποχρεωτικές: Όταν ο ISO θέλει να αναφερθεί σε συσκευές που καταναλώνουν ενέργεια, επιδιώκει να σημάνει αυτό και μόνο — χωρίς χρωματισμούς (υπάρχουν επιθετικοί προσδιορισμοί γι' αυτό, αν απαιτείται)· εξ ου και γράφει π.χ. Assist organizations in making better use of their existing energy-consuming assets. Αυτό το _energy-consuming _ο ΕΛΟΤ, στις ελληνικές προδιαγραφές, το αποδίδει _ενεργοβόρος_ — με την έννοια "αυτός που καταναλώνει ενέργεια", τελεία. Δεν υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος να το πεις σε ορολογικώς αυστηρό περιβάλλον. Στα γενικά κείμενα γράφτε ό,τι θέλετε, αλλά η ορολογία των προδιαγραφών έχει συγκεκριμένους κανόνες.
Επιτατικά στα παραπάνω προσθέτω και το γεγονός ότι το επαχθές τού σημαινόμενου από το αγγλ. _energy-consuming_ επιβεβαιώνεται και από την (αρχική, απ' ό,τι φαίνεται λεξικογραφικά) σημασία του: _strenuous_(βλ. ποστ #4) — ταμάμ δηλαδή για το ελλην. _ενεργοβόρος_.
Ο όρος _energy-intensive_ έχει μια αδυναμία που μου κάνει εντύπωση που δεν την επισημαίνετε: Προσδιορίζει μόνον δραστηριότητες (δηλ. αφηρημένες έννοιες), και όχι αντικείμενα ή συσκευές (δηλ. συγκεκριμένα πράγματα). Βρίσκω εκατομμύρια collocations για _industry_, _agriculture_, _process_, _economy_, _sector_, _system_, _company _(και για τα συγγενή με το _industry_, αλλά περισσότερο συγκεκριμένα, _factory_, _facility_) κλπ, δηλαδή έννοιες που πράγματι μπορούν να είναι έντασης ενέργειας. Μα καλά, δεν υπάρχουν ενεργοβόρες λάμπες ή θερμάστρες σε αγγλόφωνες περιοχές; Τι θα πείτε, _energy-intensive_ _lamp_ και _energy-intensive_ _heater_; :)


----------



## Themis (Feb 3, 2011)

Μου προσάφθηκε ότι:


> Διατυπώθηκε το επιχείρημα ότι, εφόσον έχει καταγραφεί μη κακόσημη (δηλ. μη αναγόμενη σε υπερβολή ή σπατάλη) χρήση για το αγγλ. _energy-consuming_, αυτομάτως είναι αδύνατη η αμφιμονοσήμαντη συσχέτισή του με το _ενεργοβόρος_, επειδή υποστηρίζεται πως το δεύτερο είναι αμιγώς και πάντα κακόσημο (δηλ. δηλωτικό υπερβολής ή σπατάλης).


Το οποίο προκύπτει από αυτό:


> To energy consuming, αν δεν υπάρχει άλλος προσδιορισμός, είναι λίγο, ενώ το ελληνικό ενεργοβόρος όχι. Εγώ π.χ. έχω συναντήσει, σε κείμενο περί εξοικονόμησης ενέργειας, τις συσκευές που καταναλώνουν ενέργεια (έστω και ελάχιστη), και φυσικά τις έλεγαν energy consuming. Ό,τι κι αν ισχύει ετυμολογικά, ο ενεργοβόρος υποδηλώνει *μεγάλη* κατανάλωση ενέργειας.


Φέρομαι λοιπόν να υποστήριξα ότι *μία *κακόσημη χρήση σημαίνει ότι ο όρος είναι *αμιγώς και πάντα* κακόσημος. Θα μου πάρει αρκετό χρόνο να το εμπεδώσω.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 3, 2011)

Μα, αν κατάλαβα λάθος, διόρθωσέ με για να μπορέσουμε να συζητήσουμε. :)


----------



## nickel (Nov 29, 2012)

Διάβαζα εδώ για τον Βωβό και θυμήθηκα αυτό το νήμα. Δεν έχω να προσθέσω τίποτα, εκτός του ότι και ο Σκόκος προτιμά το _ενεργειοβόρος_ και του ότι σκέφτηκα και το *energy-hungry* σαν συνώνυμο του _energy-consuming_.


----------

